# They're getting that feeling.



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One of the perks to not working in the city. This guy is behind the office right now, courting a doe. Sorry for the picture quality, but they were taken through the window. Very nice mainframe 10 pointer. Good mass, short brows. Should be in the lower 130 class. The little guy was bedded about 50 yards away from them, but was finally urged to leave.  I'll try to get a better piture if he gets up later.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is pretty cool that you get to watch them from work. Although I bet it will get a bit tough to stay at work after seeing the action.  I just talked to a guy this morning that **** hunts around my area. He told me that he saw a TON of deer moving last night and witnessed two different bucks in pursuit. The one doe seemed very receptive as well. So I guess it is starting. It is a few days earlier than I had hoped but what can you do? Hopefully it will get exciting in the stand in the morning.

Good luck to everyone. I hope to see some good pics on Monday morning.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think they're too far along just yet. I watched over 50 deer come into the bean fields Wed. night. Only one mature buck, and he was more interested in eating. I have 5 days to hunt starting tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it done. I'd have prefered to have 9 off, but I need to come in a couple days next week before my trip to Kentucky the following week. This darn work is really starting to cramp my style.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> This darn work is really starting to cramp my style.


I hear that!  

I hope you're right on the timing. I was hoping that they hit it big the middle of next week. That seems to be about the time they usually do around here. I have next Thursday-Sunday for hunting camp. I am really looking forwar to that.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

By the way if that buck comes just a bit closer to your building, you may be able to save yourself some vacation days.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That was the first thing that came to mind.  He was only about 40 yards away. That's what I get for not keeping the bow in the truck.  
Apparently they got up and moved when I wasn't looking. Would like to have gotten a better picture.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been hunting in Guernsey county all week.
Its just now starting to get in full swing.
I passed up several small six and 8 pointers this week and numerous does.
I had a decent 10 pt within 15 yards yesterday afternoon,in all the high winds.
Driving home this morning around 11:00 the wife and I saw 4 bucks in different locations along interstate 77,and two of them were absolutely huge mature bucks!
Walking along in open areas,with their noses to the ground.
This weekend should be great!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Lewis! This guy's only about a mile from you. I can send him your way if you want  , though we both know he's far from being a "big" deer for the area. Let me know if you need any help dragging this coming week. I'm only a few hills away.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Mike..thanks for the kind offer!
I might just take you up on that.
Shortdrift was down for a day or so this week,and after a morning hunt,while the rain was pouring,we were driving around the area.
We were cruising down Peters Creek Road,and I told Shortdrift that you lived near there somewhere.
He said,"well lets give him a call,I have his number in my cell phone"
Just then we were distracted by a field full of turkeys and several deer..got to watching them and forgot.  
Next time I am down,I will give you a shout!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I was driving home from z-twn this morning--12:35 to be exact--8ptr had weeds and stuff in horns standing in the beanfield at northtowne and McGlade School rd.was acting like "where am I"????broad daylight, sun shining, didnt care who seen him!!he was "busy""


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They're now behind the shop feeding. Snapped a few better pics.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a pretty nice looking buck. And those are some great pics too! Now I am getting excited. I am really looking forward to meeting up with some bruisers. I have only been out a very few times thus far this year and the only thing I have seen with horns is a pair of junevile bucks that I watched three times now. I have some impressive rubs around that those little guys did not do.  

Good luck this weekend and next week!


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

M.Magis, Nice pictures of a nice buck! What camera were you using to take the pictures. And how for was the buck from you? I was goint to buy a camera tonight. I filled my buck tag and was going to hunt with a camera the next couple weeks. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis said:


> I have been hunting in Guernsey county all week.
> Its just now starting to get in full swing.
> I passed up several small six and 8 pointers this week and numerous does.
> I had a decent 10 pt within 15 yards yesterday afternoon,in all the high winds.
> ...


WHOW YOU PASSED UP A 10 PT.BUCK?LOOKS LIKE YOU MUST HAVE A BIGGER 1 TIED UP SOMEWHERE.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Longbow, I don't know exactly what kind of camera it was. It's one of ours at work. I know it's a Sony and uses a flopppy disk. It's only 1.6 megapixels so the pics aren't the greatest, but not too bad. He was about 70 yards away at the time. The camera has 4x zoom, so that helped.


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Didn't buy one last night. Looked at them. Confused the hell out of me (which wasn't too hard). Gonna do a little more looking into them before buying. TRhanks again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

The rut as been full go whee I hunt for the last few days, the bucks have been chasing hard and somes does are ready!


----------

